# portrait commission



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

been really busy juggling work and commission lately so haven't posted in a while, heres ones of the commissions i recently finished, let me know what you think  

any advice on pricing would be very grateful aswell. i charged £45 for this one its on a 16" x 12" canvas. is this a good price or should i be charging less or more


----------

